# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Caldera Vista [Master Jet, Snaefell, SeaCat Isle of Man, Hoverspeed France]

## pantelis2009

To Master Jet αφού ήταν στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδα απο τα τέλη Νοεμβρίου, έφυγε σήμερα με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο που θα φτάσει σε 1,30 ώρα.
Άραγε του ζωγράφισαν κανένα ψαράκι επάνω του ή το άφησαν άσπρο όπως ήταν;;;;
Ας Το δούμε σαν Snaefell, Όταν ήταν στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στις 10/07/2011 με ανοικτό τον πλωριώ καταπέλτη.
Περιμένουμε νέα απο τους φίλους του Ηρακλείου.

MASTER JET 02 10-07-2011.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Απο φωτογραφία που είδα στην Χαλκίδα του ζωγράφισαν

----------


## speedrunner

¶ραγε κατεβαίνει για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο του Super Jet το οποίο δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμο????

----------


## leo85

¶ντε να δούμε και καμιά από Ηράκλειο. :Fat:

----------


## speedrunner

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα στην θέση του Super Jet μόνο στο κομμάτι Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη

----------


## speedrunner

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο του ταχυπλόου σήμερα για Ίο - Μύκονο - Νάξο για να καλύψει το κενό των Super Jet και Flying Cat 4 που είναι σταματημένα λόγω απαγορευτικού!

----------


## Aquaman

To μαστερτζετ γιατι εμεινε ανεπηρεαστο απο το απαγορευτικο??

----------


## speedrunner

Σταματάει σε πιο πολλά μποφόρ απο τα Super Jet και Flyingcat 4

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το Master Jet κάνει το δρομολόγιο του Super jet μετα την χθεσινή βλάβη του τελευταίου!!!!

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

Εφτασε ραφηνα

----------


## Giannis G.

Εδώ η παρθενική άφιξη του πλοίου σήμερα στις 17:30 στο λιμάνι της Τήνου 
DSC05882.jpg

----------


## ayfa74

Η ορκα τοποθετηθηκε σε αυτο αρα το κοσμος παροπλιστηκε τελειως

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μεχρι να ανεβει υλικό από τη Ραφήνα, ας το δούμε από την κάμερα του in-karystos στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, στην παρθενική του άφιξη. 

133.jpg*

----------


## rafina-lines

Το MASTERJET θα μας ξανάρθει Ραφήνα!!!  Από το πρωί εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο ανόδου του SUPERJET από Σαντορίνη για Ίο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Μύκονο - Τήνο - Ραφήνα, ενώ το ίδιο το SUPER πάει προς Πειραιά - Πέραμα με 25 κόμβους.  Άραγε τι έγινε πάλι??  Κι άλλη πετονιά πιάστηκε στα τζετ??  Επιπλέον το Openseas το δίνει και αύριο τοπικό προς Τήνο - Μύκονο στις 5 το απόγευμα.  Σήμερα το δρομολόγιο καθόδου θα το εκτελέσει (σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα) στις 5:45μμ.   :Smile:

----------


## zozef

Ειναι τοσο μεγαλο που δεν χωρουσε σε κανονικο πλανο!!!!!!!!!
IMG_8674NA.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Master Jet  στον Αθηνιο   18-7-2013

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN0420LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Δεν είχα δει, την αλλαγή , οπότε όπως έφευγα από την παραλία, το βλέπω να σκάει μύτη. Μετά έκανα και μία γρήγορη επίσκεψη από το λιμάνι να το δω και από κοντά.
Απόρησα αλλά μπήκα σήμερα εδώ και μου λύθηκαν οι απορίες.

P1440913.jpg P1440918.jpg

Και εδώ συνάντηση με τα ομόσταυλα ''Δελφίνια''

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Πάρο 30-08-2013.P1090369.jpgP1090367.jpgP1090368.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του πλοίου για την επόμενη δρομολογιακή περίοδο :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  (ούτε η blue star τέτοιο προγραμματισμό ) με νέο δρομολόγιο απο 14/06/2014 εως 30/09/2014
Πειραιάς(07:00) - Μύκονος - Νάξος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη και επιστροφή
Μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες θα ανοίξουν τα πλάνα και για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρίας!!!!!

----------


## hsw

Και συγκεκριμένα 

Πειραιάς (7:00) Μύκονος (9:45-9:55) Νάξος (10:30-10:40) Ίος (11:25-11:35) Σαντορίνη (12:15)

Σαντορίνη (14:40) Ίος (15:20-15:30) Νάξος (16:20-16:30) Μύκονος (17:10-17:30) Πειραιάς (20:20)

Πειραιάς - Μύκονος 2.45'/2.50' 52,5¤
Πειραιάς - Νάξος 3.30'/3.50' 52,5 ¤
Πειραιάς - Ίος 4.25'/4.50' 59,5¤
Πειραιάς - Σαντορίνη 5.15'/5.40' 61,5 ¤

Ωραίο δρομολόγιο είναι, και λογικά θα δουλέψει αρκετα με Μύκονο και Νάξο λόγω χρόνου ταξιδιού. Τα δρομολόγια βέβαια πιστεύω είναι αρκετά πιεσμένα και με τις δεκάλεπτες παραμονές στα λιμάνια σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις, αφού θα πρέπει το πλοίο να πηγαίνει με πάνω απο 35 κόμβους. Και μάλλον το ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι, γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι του έχουν βάλει τόση ώρα στη Σαντορίνη, αλλά και λίγο μεγαλύτερο χρόνο ταξιδιού στην επιστροφή.

----------


## speedrunner

Στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο ( και γενικά στα δρομολόγια της Sea Jets ) δεν κοιτάμε τις ώρες αφιξοαναχώρησης απο τα λιμάνια γιατί είναι σίγουρο ότι θα αλλάξουν, γι αυτό και έβαλα μόνο την ώρα αναχώρησης απο τον Πειραιά, αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου σε αυτή την γραμμή καθώς και ότι τα δρομολόγια άνοιξαν τόσο νωρίς για την επόμενη σεζόν!!!!!

----------


## rafina-lines

Για να δούμε όμως αν θα γίνει κι αυτό τελικά, γιατί έτσι λέγαμε κάποτε και για το MEGAJET ότι θα πηγαίνει Πειραιά - Ίο - Σαντορίνη, και τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα...

----------


## thanos75

Καλός βρε παιδιά ο μακροπρόθεσμος προγραμματισμός, όμως σε τόσο ρευστές εποχές που ζούμε και όταν καλά καλά δεν ξέρουμε πως θα είναι το τοπίο στην ακτοπλοια του χρόνου δεν είναι λίγο ύπερβολικό (για να μην μπω ρίσκο) το να ανοίγεις τα πλάνα και να αγοράζει από τώρα ο κόσμος αν θέλει εισιτήρια για τον Ιούνιο του 2014? Επιπλέον έστω και για τους τύπους δεν θα έπρεπε πρώτα- αφού μιλάμε για νέο δρομολόγιο- να υπάρχει κάποια έγκριση από επερχόμενο ΣΑΣ?

----------


## speedrunner

> Για να δούμε όμως αν θα γίνει κι αυτό τελικά, γιατί έτσι λέγαμε κάποτε και για το MEGAJET ότι θα πηγαίνει Πειραιά - Ίο - Σαντορίνη, και τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα...


Δεν είχε ποτέ ανοίξει πλάνα γι αυτό το δρομολόγιο, είχε πάρει έγκριση απο το ΣΑΣ, τώρα πουλάει εισιτήρια, νομίζω είναι τελείως διαφορετικό.




> Καλός βρε παιδιά ο μακροπρόθεσμος προγραμματισμός, όμως σε τόσο ρευστές εποχές που ζούμε και όταν καλά καλά δεν ξέρουμε πως θα είναι το τοπίο στην ακτοπλοια του χρόνου δεν είναι λίγο ύπερβολικό (για να μην μπω ρίσκο) το να ανοίγεις τα πλάνα και να αγοράζει από τώρα ο κόσμος αν θέλει εισιτήρια για τον Ιούνιο του 2014? Επιπλέον έστω και για τους τύπους δεν θα έπρεπε πρώτα- αφού μιλάμε για νέο δρομολόγιο- να υπάρχει κάποια έγκριση από επερχόμενο ΣΑΣ?


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολικό, μακάρι όλες οι εταιρίες να είχαν διαθέσιμα τα δρομολόγια τους απο νωρίς!!!! Όσο για το ΣΑΣ δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που η Sea Jets ανοίγει πλάνα χωρίς να έχει πάρει πρώτα έγκριση απο το ΣΑΣ!!!!

----------


## hsw

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι μακάρι ο προγραμματισμός να ήταν τόσο καλός σε όλες τις εταιρίες. Και ίσως τώρα που η Sea Jets άνοιξε τόσο γρήγορα τα πλάνα για του χρόνου, ίσως πάρουν παράδειγμα και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες (και κυρίως η Hellenic Seaways που είναι ο βασικός της ανταγωνιστής) και ανοίξουν κι αυτές από νωρίς τα πλάνα. Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως πως αυτό το δρομολόγιο, όπως και αρκετά απ' τα δρομολόγια των ταχυπλοων (πλέον) απευθύνονται κυρίως σε τουρίστες που προγραμματίζουν τις διακοπές τους από νωρίς και όχι στους Έλληνες που είναι της τελευταίας στιγμής, οπότε πιστεύω γι' αυτό το έκανε και θα κερδίσει από αυτό. Βέβαια για να τα λέμε και όλα, δε νομίζω να "διστάσει" η εταιρία να αλλάξει τις ώρες αν χρειαστεί - το ότι άνοιξαν τα πλάνα για κρατήσεις δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα και πως δε θα αλλάξει τίποτα μέχρι τον Ιούνιο. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει δείξει πολλά δείγματα συνέπειας και σεβασμού προς τους επιβάτες (απ' όσο μπορώ να ξέρω τουλάχιστον).

----------


## speedrunner

Να δούμε και τι δρομολόγια θα κάνουν τα Super Jet και Sea Jet 2 τώρα που η σύνδεση απο Σαντορίνη μέχρι Μύκονο με τους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς θα γίνετε με 2 δρομολόγια καθημερινά απο τα 2 μεγάλα jet!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2014
masterjet2014.jpg

----------


## bsdelos

χωρις να θελω να "θαψω" το εν λογο ταχυπλοο δεν νομιζω να εκτελει τα ωραρια του λογω της ταχυτητας του και των μελτεμιων θα υπαρχει καθυστεριση σιγουρα ενα 20' στην ναξο μας!!!Τεσπα ασ το δουμε πρωτα στην πραξη και μετα βλεπουμε....επισης ξερετε την χωρητικοτητα αμαξιων και ατομων????

----------


## speedrunner

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω μην κοιτάτε τα ωράρια αλλά το δρομολόγιο που θα κάνει!!!!!!

*Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά** Όνομα Πλοίου*
 *MASTER JET*

 Τύπος Πλοίου
 Καταμαράν / Επιβατηγό-Oοχηματαγωγό

 Έτος Ναυπήγησης
 1991

 Χώρα Ναυπήγησης
 Αυστραλία

 Μήκος
 74

 Πλάτος
 26

 Ταχύτητα
 33

 Επιβάτες
 648

 Οχήματα
75

----------


## bsdelos

Μια χαρα για τα κυβικα του!!! Αντε μετα τις πανελλαδικες με βλεπω να κατεβαινω με αυτο στον νησι μου (συγνωμη δηλαρα μου)!!!Επισης γνωριζει κανεις το ταξιδεμα του στον καιρο??? Γιατι με μελτεμια δεν το βλεπω να μπορει να πιασει μυκονο και θα το βλεπουμε καμια μερα να προσεγγιζει με την μια ναξο!!
Τελος τα καθισματα πως χωριζονται?? Οπως στα highspeed?? Δηλαδη οικονομικη-business-vip??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  Master Jet στο λιμανι της Τηνου 30-8-2013

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN9800LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Πάρος 30-08-2013.masterjet.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το Master Jet κατά τον δεξαμενισμό του στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος στις 14/4/2014
masterjet.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

master jet.jpg
*Στον Πειραιά το Master Jet*

----------


## proussos

> master jet.jpg
> *Στον Πειραιά το Master Jet*


*Πλοίαρχος του ο Cpt. ¶γγελος Κοντομηνάς !*

----------


## kalypso

καλή αρχή και καλά ταξίδια στον cpt. Αγγελο!
μία τελευταία φωτο λίγες μέρες πριν φυγει από τα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος!
master jet.jpg

----------


## roussosf

χθες λιγο μετα τον Πατροκλο με πορεία τον Πειραιά

DSC00311.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

P5250353.jpg P5250365.jpg
Κατα την χθεσινή άφιξη του στον Πειραιά. Του πηγαίνουν τα μπλέ.

----------


## SteliosK

Kαι εδώ λίγη ώρα μετά

Master Jet.jpg

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

μαλλον βγηκε για δοκιμαστικο αυτη την ωρα το MASTER JET

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πλοίο πρυμνοπλαγιοδετεί στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα στην ίδια θέση που έδενε το πρώτο του τύπου που ήλθε στην Ελλάδα το SPEEDRUNNER ,σήμερα ομόσταυλο COSMOS JET.
Προς τιμήν της η εταιρεία , παρά την λαίλαπα των Αγγλικών κ ενώ είναι με σημαία Κύπρου έχει αναγράψει στην πρύμη όνομα πλοίου κ λιμένα νηολογίου στα Ελληνικά. Το να δεις σήμερα γραμμένο ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ κ όχι LIMASSOL είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα.

----------


## despo

> Το πλοίο πρυμνοπλαγιοδετεί στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα στην ίδια θέση που έδενε το πρώτο του τύπου που ήλθε στην Ελλάδα το SPEEDRUNNER ,σήμερα ομόσταυλο COSMOS JET.
> Προς τιμήν της η εταιρεία , παρά την λαίλαπα των Αγγλικών κ ενώ είναι με σημαία Κύπρου έχει αναγράψει στην πρύμη όνομα πλοίου κ λιμένα νηολογίου στα Ελληνικά. Το να δεις σήμερα γραμμένο ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ κ όχι LIMASSOL είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα.


Σωστά. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό έχουμε να το δούμε απο το Μεντιτεράνεαν Ση (Λεμεσός) και το Αφροδίτη της Μεντ Σαν λαιν (Αμμόχωστος).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό έχουμε να το δούμε απο το Μεντιτεράνεαν Ση (Λεμεσός) και το Αφροδίτη της Μεντ Σαν λαιν (Αμμόχωστος).


Έχεις δίκιο,επίσης η Ηπειρωτική στο παλιό ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ αλλά είναι κ κάποιος φορτηγίσιος που το κάνει κ βγάζει αρχαία ονόματα.Μου διαφεύγει το όνομα της εταιρείας.
Βέβαια,στην Κύπρο η Αγγλική είναι η επίσημη γλώσσα του εμπορίου κ της ναυτιλίας.Απλώς δεν τίθεται θέμα αν κάποιος το γράψει Ελληνικά.
Εκείνο που δεν μου αρέσει είναι να βλέπω με αυξανόμενο ρυθμό εδώ κ λίγα χρόνια να γράφουν PIRAEUS  :Apologetic:  αντί ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ ή έστω ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ...

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 

sk_1480_1.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μερικές κι από εμένα, απ' το νέο καραβολατρικό στέκι!

DSCN2781.jpg DSCN2787.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Master Jet κατά τη διάρκεια της διανυκτέρευσής του στον Πειραιά.

DSCN2955.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ MASTERJET  εν πλω   28-6-2014

_DSCN9866ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## bsdelos

τωρα παραπλεει με 22,7 συμφωνα με το αις!! καποια βλαβη υπαρχει μαλλον!!!

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Γρίφος η μηχανική βλάβη του MASTER JET*

----------


## speedrunner

Ε καλά... πρώτη φορά είναι που θα δούμε κάτι περίεργο όταν έχει να κάνει με την Sea jets!!!!!

----------


## bsdelos

σε τετοια περιπτωση οι επιβατες θα παρουν πισω τα χρηματα για το εισιτηριο τους η θα γινει κωλοτουμπα?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η μπαρουτοκαπνισμένη αναχώρηση του Master Jet, νωρίς χθες το βράδυ απ' τη Μύκονο!

DSCN3281.jpg DSCN3288.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Ε ρε μαυρίλα...Εδώ όταν δεν κάπνιζε τόσο πολύ.Απογευματινή αναχώρηση 20-06-14 από Μύκονο.Για εσένα φίλε karavofanatikos.                                                                                                      P1010752.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η μπαρουτοκαπνισμένη αναχώρηση του Master Jet, νωρίς χθες το βράδυ απ' τη Μύκονο!
> 
> DSCN3281.jpg DSCN3288.jpg


 Eντάξει, Seajets είναι αυτή! :Single Eye:

----------


## SteliosK

Πριν την άφιξη  στο Πειραιά

sk_0288.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση από Μύκονο...P1010740.jpg

----------


## bsdelos

και η γκαντεμιά συνεχίζεται:


Ταλαιπωρία για 416 επιβάτες του επιβατηγού πλοίου «Master Jet» που κατευθυνόταν προς τον Πειραιά προερχόμενο από τη Μύκονο. Ο κατάπλους του στο λιμάνι καθυστερεί λόγω βλάβης στην αριστερή εσωτερική μηχανή του.


Στο πλοίο εκτός από τα 416 άτομα επιβαίνουν επίσης 29 άτομα πλήρωμα και 17 ΙΧ και 14 δίκυκλα.

πηγή:το βήμα

----------


## DeepBlue

Μάλλον τα ίδια και σήμερα για το πλοίο...

----------


## SteliosK

Σημερινός απόπλους της φάλαινας  :Razz: 

sk_6138.jpg

----------


## proussos

042.jpg

*masterjet με το δίδυμο των εξαιρετικών Πλοιάρχων ¶γγελου Κοντομηνά και Θανάση Ιωάννου !*

----------


## filippos1

Το πλοίο αυτές τις.μέρες οι ταχύτητες του έως 20 κόμβους δηλαδή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που.το πληρώνουν για ταχύπλοο?

----------


## roussosf

> Το πλοίο αυτές τις.μέρες οι ταχύτητες του έως 20 κόμβους δηλαδή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που.το πληρώνουν για ταχύπλοο?


αυτό φίλε μου είναι μια άλλη πικρή ιστορία 
πολύ σπάνια το έχω δεί πάνω από τα 28 μίλια
όσο για την τιμή του εισιτηρίου θα σου πω μόνο ότι σε γκρούπ 50 ατόμων δεν τους βγάλανε σε τιμή ομαδικού.....................
τα σχόλια δικά σας

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 26-06-14.P1010880.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εκτακτη επισκεψη του πλοίου είχαμε σήμερα στη Ραφήνα.......

*DSC_0510.JPG DSC_0529.JPG DSC_0549.JPG DSC_0653.JPG DSC_0734.JPG

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Γιώργο!!! Φανταστικές φώτο!!!  :Smile:  Μακάρι να το'χαμε μόνιμα το πλοίο στο λιμάνι μας αντί για το SUPERJET...  :Smile:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο.P1010980.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Master Jet τραβηγμένο από το πλοιάριο  Έλενα Φ.

Master Jet 25-8-2014 01.gif.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Master Jet, κάτω απ' τον συννεφιασμένο ουρανό του Πειραιά!

DSCN4760.jpg DSCN4766.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Master Jet* 
Χτες το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά

sk_0823.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Αθηνιός 28-09-14.P1030015.jpgP1030017.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Το Master Jet φθάνοντας στη Νάξο με 7άρι Βοριά
master jet.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Στην Χαλκίδα βρίσκεται απο σήμερα το απόγευμα το ταχύπλοο για να ξεχειμωνιάσει και να προετοιμαστεί για την επόμενη σεζόν!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2015.
Masterjet.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Αθηνιός 28-09-14 P1030018.jpgP1030016.jpg

----------


## seajets

Μια ερώτηση: Αν το πλοίο αντικατασταθεί από το CHAMPION JET 2 τότε τι δρομολόγια θα κάνει;

----------


## speedrunner

Έφυγε απο την Χαλκίδα πριν απο λίγο με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο για να αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια του MEGA JET και απο 1 μέχρι 10 Μαΐου τα δρομολόγια του TERA JET!!!

----------


## despo

Απαγόρευση απόπλου είχαμε στο Ηράκλειο
Ανεκτέλεστο παρέμεινε το προγραμματισμένο για το πρωί της Κυριακής δρομολόγιο του επιβατηγού καταμαράν ''MASTER JET'' σημαίας Κύπρου , το οποίο επρόκειτο να αποπλεύσει στις 08:30 από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για Θήρα – Ίο -Νάξο - Μύκονο, 
Το δρομολόγιο δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε λόγω της απαγόρευσης συνέχισης πλόων που του επιβλήθηκε από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου.

Όπως έγινε γνωστό οι 95 επιβάτες που επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψουν με το ''SEA JET'', επιβιβάστηκαν με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, στο ''FLYING CAT 4'' προκειμένου να προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους.

Η ειδηση απο το Cretalive.gr

----------


## giorgos....

Επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια του το MASTER JET όπως διαβάζουμε στο portal του nautilia.gr. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγα λεπτά έξω από τη Νάξο.
P5110714.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Απόγευμα καλοκαιριού στη Νάξο με το BLUE STAR ITHAKI.( Εγώ έτσι το θυμάμαι, έτσι θα το αποκαλώ.)

31-7-14.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Η πρώτη άφιξη του ταχύπλοου σήμερα στην Φολέγανδρο

----------


## rjjjh2004

Κάνει αυτές τις μέρες τα δρομολόγια του Champion Jet 2;;; :Indecisiveness:

----------


## hsw

Ναι γιατί το Champion Jet 2 δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμο και προβλέπεται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια τη Δευτέρα 22 Ιουνίου.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πάντως έχει σημαντικές καθυστερήσεις στις αφίξεις του σε σχέση με τον προγραμματισμένο χρόνο. Εχθες έφθασε, όπως έμαθα, στην Ίο στις 11 το βράδυ, ενώ ήταν προγραμματισμένο για τις 9. Με αντίτιμο εισιτηρίου ταχυπλόου από τα ακριβότερα....  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Απόψε 11.16 δεν έχει πιάσει ακόμα Σαντορίνη...

----------


## proussos

*
Εδώ που τα λέμε...δεν έχει περάσει και λίγα !
Βουτιές...σούζες...και όχι μόνο...
Πιο κάτω , δυο χαρακτηριστικές στιγμές από περάσματά του στον Τσικνιά το περυσινό καλοκαίρι !
Στο βάθος , ακλόνητο το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π.*

End_ (1).jpg takalakia 003.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> *
> Εδώ που τα λέμε...δεν έχει περάσει και λίγα !
> Βουτιές...σούζες...και όχι μόνο...
> Πιο κάτω , δυο χαρακτηριστικές στιγμές από περάσματά του στον Τσικνιά το περυσινό καλοκαίρι !
> Στο βάθος , ακλόνητο το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π.*
> 
> End_ (1).jpg takalakia 003.jpg


Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες, ευχαριστούμε! Πάντως, εμένα γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο ακλόνητο το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π.? Μια κλίση δεξιά μου φαίνεται ότι την έχει.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ποιά η επίσημη ταχύτητα του πλοίου; Σήμερα το marine το δίνει στα 26 μίλια. Είναι ταχύτητα αυτή που να δικαιολογεί τιμή ταχυπλόου;

----------


## speedrunner

> Ποιά η επίσημη ταχύτητα του πλοίου; Σήμερα το marine το δίνει στα 26 μίλια. Είναι ταχύτητα αυτή που να δικαιολογεί τιμή ταχυπλόου;



29 με 30 μίλια μπορεί να πάει, σήμερα με τον καιρό πέφτει λίγο!!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ταξίδεψα Παρασκευή 19/6, Πειραιά - Ίο. Ξεκίνησε με μία ώρα καθυστέρηση και έφθασε 1,5 αργότερα από την προβλεπόμενη. Καθήσαμε όπου μας κατέβαινε (ούτως ή άλλως η αρίθμηση ήταν ανεπαρκής ή δυσδιάκριτη), γιατί πολλοί είχαν στα χέρια τους εισιτήρια Champion Jet 1 & 2 (ανάλογα με το πότε τα έβγαλαν....). Το πλοίο είχε μύγες και κουνούπια (μέρα μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά!!!). Ευτυχώς οι τουαλέττες ήταν επαρκώς καθαρές. Η εταιρία στους ταλαιπωρηθέντες επιβάτες προσέφερε ένα δωρεάν εισιτήριο για οποιοδήποτε προορισμό.... Ας ήταν συνεπής στις ταχύτητες και τις αφίξεις κι ας έλειπε το βύσσινο!!!  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Και στις 26/6 το Master Jet θα αντικαταστήσει το Champion Net 2!  Ελπίζω, αυτή τη φορά, με περισσότερη συνέπεια σε αφίξεις και αναχωρήσεις! :Sour:

----------


## speedrunner

> Και στις 26/6 το Master Jet θα αντικαταστήσει το Champion Net 2!  Ελπίζω, αυτή τη φορά, με περισσότερη συνέπεια σε αφίξεις και αναχωρήσεις!


Φίλε νομίζω ότι είσαι λίγο εμπαθείς με το πλοίο.... εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι στα πολύ υπέρ της εταιρίας το ότι προσφέρει ένα δωρεάν εισιτήριο σε όλους, είναι πολύ λογικό να υπάρχει καθυστέρηση αφου δεν μπορεί να πιάσει την ταχύτητα που απαιτείτε γι αυτό και προσφέρετε το δωρεάν εισιτήριο!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Λόγω της επερχόμενης απεργίας της Π.Ν.Ο το ταχύπλοο θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως την Τρίτη 30/6 από Πειραιά στις 23:30 για Σίφνο, Μήλο, Ίο & Σαντορίνη.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Επειδή χαρακτηρίστηκα "εμπαθής" (και όχι "εμπαθείς") με το πλοίο, οφείλω δύο διευκρινίσεις:

1) Πράγματι η εταιρία προσέφερε ένα δωρεάν εισιτήριο για οποιοδήποτε προορισμό της, εξαιτίας των καθυστερήσεων του πλοίου, αρκεί το εισιτήριο του ταξιδιού να είχε αγοραστεί πριν τις 14/6. Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά αποζημίωσαν όσους είχαν αγοράσει εισιτήρια με τα Champion Jet 1 & 2 και βρέθηκαν να ταξιδεύουν με το Master Jet. Ήδη εξαργύρωσα την προσφορά του δωρεάν εισιτηρίου και επιβεβαιώνω ότι ισχύει.

2) Στο ταξίδι της περασμένης Παρασκευής το πλοίο είχε μόνο 35 λεπτά καθυστέρηση. Το πλήρωμα καταβάλλει φιλότιμες προσπάθειες αλλά είτε το σκάφος είναι πλέον παλιό είτε θέλει μια πιο ριζική ανακαίνιση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδή χαρακτηρίστηκα "εμπαθής" (και όχι "εμπαθείς")


Σωστός,σωστός :Fat:  διότι όταν είπα κάτι γιά την γλώσσα, μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι φιλολογικό φόρουμ.Το να μαθαίνουμε το σωστό δεν βλάπτει!

----------


## LOS

Το πλοίο αντικαθιστά το Paros Jet μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί. Έχει περάσει απ'όλες τις γραμμές φέτος. Μόνο Ραφήνα δεν έχει πάει! 

Μετά λέτε να εγκαινιάσει νέα γραμμή έκπληξη??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Master Jet αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια  7-7-2015 

_DSCN0088ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0090ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## seajets

> Το πλοίο αντικαθιστά το Paros Jet μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί. Έχει περάσει απ'όλες τις γραμμές φέτος. Μόνο Ραφήνα δεν έχει πάει! 
> 
> Μετά λέτε να εγκαινιάσει νέα γραμμή έκπληξη??


Πιθανόν!!!! Έπειτα μπορεί να χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσει το SEA SPEED JET.

----------


## maria korre

24-7-2015 στη Νάξο.

DSC03868.jpg DSC03897.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σήμερα πάλι αντικαθιστά το Champion Jet 1;;;;

----------


## rjjjh2004

Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε ήταν πολύ σωστό στους χρόνους του, στο δρομολόγιο αντικατάστασης του Champion Jet 1 που έκανε. Πολύ σοφά η εταιρία το έβαλε να αναχωρεί ένα τέταρτο αργότερα (3.45) κι έτσι έφτασε στους προορισμούς του με σχετικά λίγη καθυστέρηση....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Master Jet μετά από ένα μήνα στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας έδωσε σημεία ζωής και αυτή την ώρα μάλλον κάνει δοκιμαστικά στο Νότιο Ευβοϊκό κοντά στον Αλμυροπόταμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο έφυγε από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Καλή σεζόν σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## despo

Με ταχύτητες συμβατικού κινείται το πλοίο απο το ξεκιίνημά του (οπως άλλωστε συνέβαινε και περσι).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το MasterJet   στο λιμανι της Τηνου στις 24-6-2016

_DSCN0319ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0321ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0322ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## LOS

¶ραγε θα έχει κάποιο ρόλο το ταχύπλοο ή απλά θα είναι σε ετοιμότητα να μπαλώσει τρύπα?

----------


## express adonis

το μαστερ εχει βλαβη σοβαρη και ειναι λαυριο εδω και ποσες μερες??

----------


## rafina-lines

Έχει αντικατασταθεί σε μας από το PAROS JET, οπότε δεν έχει ενεργό ρόλο αυτή την περίοδο. Απ'ότι φαίνεται ισχύει τελικά αυτό που λέει ο φίλος μας ο Los παραπάνω.  :Smile:

----------


## express adonis

> Έχει αντικατασταθεί σε μας από το PAROS JET, οπότε δεν έχει ενεργό ρόλο αυτή την περίοδο. Απ'ότι φαίνεται ισχύει τελικά αυτό που λέει ο φίλος μας ο Los παραπάνω.


ναι ξερω οτι ερχεται σε μας το παρος αλλα νομιζα λογω βλαβης του μαστερ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ναι ξερω οτι ερχεται σε μας το παρος αλλα νομιζα λογω βλαβης του μαστερ...


To έχουν stand by,εδώ που τα λέμε θα τους χρειαστεί... :Distrust:

----------


## express adonis

> To έχουν stand by,εδώ που τα λέμε θα τους χρειαστεί...


δεν λεγαμε τιποτα αλλο φιλε βικτωρα..σημερα το μαστερ απο ραφηνα δρομολογιο και μας ξεφυγε...

----------


## maria korre

Να την λοιπόν η *όρκα* στο λιμάνι της Νάξου χθες το πρωί αντικαθιστώντας το PAROS JET.

DSC05085.jpg DSC05088.jpg Μας καλοχαιρέτησε με δυνατά και πολλά σφυρίγματα!

----------


## George_345

Σημερα το πρωί είδα το πλοίο στη Μήλο και μου εκανε εντύπωση!.Μετα μπηκα στο AIS και παρατηρσα οτι ηρθε απο Σαντορινη πιανοτας Ιο Φολέγανδρο Κίμωλο Μήλο Σίφνο Σέριφο και τωρα κατεφθύνεται προς Πειραιά.......γνωρίζει κάποιος γιατί?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Σημερα το πρωί είδα το πλοίο στη Μήλο και μου εκανε εντύπωση!.Μετα μπηκα στο AIS και παρατηρσα οτι ηρθε απο Σαντορινη πιανοτας Ιο Φολέγανδρο Κίμωλο Μήλο Σίφνο Σέριφο και τωρα κατεφθύνεται προς Πειραιά.......γνωρίζει κάποιος γιατί?


Αντικαθιστά το Seajet 2 που υπέστη μηχανική βλάβη.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Αντικαθιστά το Seajet 2 που υπέστη μηχανική βλάβη.


Όχι το SEAJET. Το SUPERJET αντικαθιστά. Το SEAJET δουλεύει στο δρομολόγιό του πλέον. Το SUPERJET είναι στο Πέραμα.  :Smile:

----------


## aventoyris

> Όχι το SEAJET. Το SUPERJET αντικαθιστά. Το SEAJET δουλεύει στο δρομολόγιό του πλέον. Το SUPERJET είναι στο Πέραμα.


Από 09/08 κανονικά το SUPERJET στη γραμμή που σήμερα κατέβαινε μαζί με το MASTER JET, δίχως να πιάσει κάποιο λιμάνι, με προορισμό τη Σαντορίνη. Το MASTER JET έφυγε αργά το βράδυ από Σαντορίνη για Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Το MASTER JET έφυγε αργά το βράδυ από Σαντορίνη για Ρέθυμνο.


Ρέθυμνο πήγε?? Εκεί είναι το MEGAJET. Άραγε θα μείνει εκεί τώρα να παίξει τον επόμενο μπαλαντέρ?? Για να δούμε...  :Smile:

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από τη χθεσινή άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά και τη σύντομη, αλλά πολύ κοντινή του συνάντηση με τον Κοραή  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Master Jet σήμερα έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Master Jet φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα στο synchtolift του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου που έχει ανέβει για την συντήρηση του.

MASTER-JET-24-03-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μεσάνυχτα έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ το πλοίο για Αζόρες με πρώτο σταθμό τη Valletta.

----------


## flash13

Μία διόρθωση. Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από την Ε9 του κεντρικού λιμανιού του Πειραιά στις 10:30 το βράδυ.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Master Jet αφού σταμάτησε στη Ceuta για καύσιμα πλέον επόμενος σταθμός του θα είναι το P. Delgada. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Master Jet δείχνει να είναι σταματημένο από προχθές στο λιμάνι Ponta Delgada. ¶ρα σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει και αυτό την επιστροφή του.

----------


## flash13

Εχει δρομολογια Σαββατο και Κυριακη..

----------


## Psytair

Τι συμβαινει με το πλοιο και δεν εχει ξεκινησει ακομα.  Για ελλαδα ;;;; Παραμενει.  Ακομα.   Αζορες

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Master Jet ξεκίνησε την επιστροφή του στην Ελλάδα με πρώτη στάση τη Ceuta για ανεφοδιασμό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο αυτη την στιγη εχει σταματησει στην Ceuta   για τον αναλογο ανεφοδιασμο του  και την επιστροφη στην χωρα μας πολυ πιθανον να παει κατευθειαν στην αυλιδα οπως το mega jet ωστε  να ξεχειμωνιασει εκει και να πιασει δρομολογια  την επομενη σεζον

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο ξεκινησε απο την ceuta  Με προορισμο ελλαδα. Με 19.9 notes. Ερχευται

----------


## rafina-lines

> Το πλοιο ξεκινησε απο την ceuta  Με προορισμο ελλαδα. Με 19.9 notes. Ερχευται


Knots, φίλε μου, όχι notes... Σημειώσεις θα κρατήσει το πλοίο...  :Smile:

----------


## Psytair

Καλα μην μας παρεις και το κεφαλι ενα λαθος καναμε

----------


## rafina-lines

Όχι, βρε συ, απλά το ανέφερα... Αν είναι δυνατόν... Να'στε καλά όλοι, παιδιά, και με τα λάθη και χωρίς... Να χαιρόμαστε όλοι τη θάλασσα και τα καράβια της...  :Smile:

----------


## Naxojet

Το πλοιο βρισκεται ανοιχτα της τυνησιας  ερχεται με 19 knots

----------


## pantelis2009

Αραγμένο στη Μάλτα....μάλλον για πετρέλαια.

----------


## Psytair

Ε σιγουρα για τι αλλο ...

----------


## Naxojet

Το πλοιο ξεκινησε απο μαλτα με προορισμο την χαλκιδα συμφωνα παντα με το ΑIS .Με 20 knots ερχεται .καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------


## Psytair

Συμφωνα με το τελεταιο στιγμα του AIS. Το πλοιο βλεπω να κατευθυνεται προς το λιμανι της  φοινοικουντα νοτια  της πελοποννησου τι παει να  κανει αραγε εκει ;;;;

----------


## sylver23

Απέκτησε λιμάνι η Φοινικούντα;;

----------


## Psytair

Παντως αν  παρατηρησεις το ais  του δειχνει οτι κατεθυνεται προς τα εκει πιθανον καπου να δεσει

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο αυτην τι στιγμη παιρναει μπροστα απο το αιολος ιι για να δεσει στην αυλιδα

----------


## _evoikos

To master jet βρισκεται στα ναυπηγεια Χαλκιδας .Ωστοσο εχει πραγματοποιησει  δεξαμενισμο για να  βγουν τα water jet για επισκευη. Ενω θα  ξανα τοποθετηθουν στον επομενο δεξαμενισμο του

----------


## Phivos

Μήπως ξέρεις πότε θα πραγματοποιηθεί ο επόμενος δεξαμενισμός του;

----------


## _evoikos

> Μήπως ξέρεις πότε θα πραγματοποιηθεί ο επόμενος δεξαμενισμός του;


Οχι δεν γνωριζω

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Master Jet στη Χαλκίδα. Καλή συνέχεια.

MASTER-JET-25-15-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το AIS  στο Master Jet εκπέμπει σαν Caldera Vista στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίδας που βρίσκεται. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## threshtox

Δλδ επωλήθη;;;

----------


## ancd

Όνομα για Σαντορίνη μου ταιριάζει. Λέτε να έχουμε καμία εσωτερική ναυλωση?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δλδ επωλήθη;;;


Μπα...κάποια συνεργασία θα είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Caldera Vista έκανε δοκιμαστικό σήμερα στη Χαλκίδα και ανέπτυξε ταχύτητα έως 23,6 μίλια.

----------


## threshtox

Ταχύτατο..

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το Caldera Vista έκανε δοκιμαστικό σήμερα στη Χαλκίδα και ανέπτυξε ταχύτητα έως 23,6 μίλια.


Μα η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα (από ferry-site) είναι 35kn ...

----------


## threshtox

Πριν κάνα τεσσάρι χρόνια, πάντως, πριν τη Σύρο, το περάσαμε σαν σταματημένο με το Νήσος Μύκονος...Πρέπει να πήγαινε με καμιά εικοσαριά κόμβους..

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Μα η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα (από ferry-site) είναι 35kn ...


Χθές κατέβηκε από τον Πειραιά στο Ρέθυμνο με 29kn και τώρα πηγαίνει στη Σαντορίνη με 27kn.

----------


## ancd

25 χρόνων καράβι και με συντήρηση Seajets πάνω απο 30knots δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρει να πάει ποτε! 
Όπως και το αδερφάκι του Naxos Jet άμα το παρακολουθήσετε πάνω απο 30knots δεν πάει!

----------


## roussosf

Κατά τα άλλα πληρώνεις ταχύπλοο.............

----------


## threshtox

Αν εξαιρέσεις 6-7, ΟΛΑ τα άλλα πιάνουν-δεν πιάνουν την 30άρα... Ή τέλος πάντων, πάνε με τόσο...

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής από την Σαντορίνη στο Ηράκλειο την 28-06-2018, λόγω κυματισμού - πρόβλεψη άνω των 2m νότια νοτιοδυτικά της Σαντορίνης, ακολούθησε την ασυνήθιστη διαδρομή της συνημμένης εικόνας που το έφερε ανοικτά των Μαλίων. Το Champion Jet 2 αντιθέτως το ίδιο απόγευμα ακολούθησε την κλασσική πορεία.
cv.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...νεα πορεια...!!
https://www.syrostoday.gr/News/55290...-Hrakleio.aspx

----------


## ancd

Έχει μάθει κάνεις για ποιό λόγο άλλαξε το όνομα και τα σινιάλα στο πλοίο η εταιρεία? Απ ότι θυμάμαι δεν έχει απασχολήσει τα media με κάτι σοβαρό, ώστε να του αλλάξει το όνομα, όπως έγινε με το Highspeed 7 για να μη θυμίζει τι έπαθε όταν λεγόταν Highspeed 5!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει μάθει κάνεις για ποιό λόγο άλλαξε το όνομα και τα σινιάλα στο πλοίο η εταιρεία? Απ ότι θυμάμαι δεν έχει απασχολήσει τα media με κάτι σοβαρό, ώστε να του αλλάξει το όνομα, όπως έγινε με το Highspeed 7 για να μη θυμίζει τι έπαθε όταν λεγόταν Highspeed 5!


Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει γίνει κάτι σοβαρό γιά να αλλάξει σινιάλα κ όνομα.Μπορεί να είναι ναύλωση ή συνεργασία με κάποιον άλλο.

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σκαφος αφου πραγματοποιησε την
Παρασκευη μια...βολτα στις Κυκλαδες
ξεκινωντας απο το Ηρακλειο
αγκυροβολησε στον Μυλοποτα...!!
Screenshot_2018-07-07-00-16-06.jpg
Screenshot_2018-07-07-00-17-46.jpg
Screenshot_2018-07-07-00-17-10.jpg

----------


## ancd

Πρέπει να έχει πάρει τα δρομολόγια του Seajet 2 το οποίο Seajet 2 έχει βγει εκτάκτως καρνάγιο! Είναι άτυχη η εταιρεία γιατί τόσο καιρό είχε αμοιβο πλοίο το Paros Jet και τώρα που σκαντζαρε το Σκιάθος της έκατσε αυτό!

----------


## speedrunner

Drone Video απο την σημερινή άφιξη του ταχυπλόου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΑΓΚΥΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ GALDERA VISTA* kaipou theos  Ιουλίου 23, 2018  Πλοία

Ενημερώθηκε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου, ότι το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-ΚΑΤ “CALDERA VISTA” σημαίας Κύπρου, κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης του στον οικείο λιμένα, προερχόμενο από λιμένα Θήρας, απώλεσε την άγκυρα του.
        Το εν λόγω πλοίο αποβίβασε με ασφάλεια τους 174 επιβάτες που μετέφερε, ενώ από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου απαγορεύτηκε η συνέχιση πλόων του, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση και προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
 



*ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε απογευματινές ώρες χθες η Λιμενική Αρχή Θήρας από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ ''CALDERA VISTA'' σημαίας Κύπρου ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου του εντόπισε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νότια της νήσου Θηρασιάς πλαστική λέμβο που είχε ανατραπεί και περιμετρικά αυτής επτά (07) άτομα εντός θαλάσσης.
Στην περιοχή έσπευσε, με μέριμνα της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, ιδιωτικό ταχύπλοο σκάφος καθώς και Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ σκάφος, ενώ το ''CALDERA VISTA'' περισυνέλεξε τους επτά ναυαγούς από τη θάλασσα, καλά στην υγεία τους και στη συνέχεια τους μετέφερε στο λιμένα Αθηνιού. Δύο εκ των ανωτέρω μεταφέρθηκαν  προληπτικά στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Θήρας όπου τους παρασχέθηκαν πρώτες βοήθειες, απ' όπου και εξήλθαν.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, συνελήφθη ο Κυβερνήτης του σκάφους που ανετράπη λόγω ύπαρξης υπεράριθμων επιβαινόντων σε αυτό.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Apostolos

Το outsider που έχει πάρει πλέον μεγάλο μερος της αγοράς

DSC_0281 (Large).jpg DSC_0285 (Large).jpg DSC_0294 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα ανάμεσα Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο με προορισμό  τον Πειραιά. Καμιά ....βλάβη???????????????????/
Εδώ όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στις 10/07/2011 σαν SNAEFELL.

MASTER-JET-03-10-07-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρόβλημα στο στρόφαλο σε μία από τις 4 μηχανές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για τουλάχιστον καμιά 10αριά μέρες θα είναι ακόμη στο ΝΜΔ, όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως έγραψε ο φίλος μου Δημήτρης πριν 7 ώρες στο fb:Τωρα τοποθέτηση Κ/Μ caldera vista!!!!

CALDERA-VISTA-27-11-08-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως έγραψε ο φίλος μου Δημήτρης πριν 7 ώρες στο fb:Τωρα τοποθέτηση Κ/Μ caldera vista!!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189670


Κάπως ...τηλεγραφικά τα αναφέρει ο φίλος σου Παντελή !!! Τι σημαίνει "Κ/Μ" (συγγνώμη αλλά δηλώνω άσχετος), και είναι πράγματι τοποθέτηση (ή μάλλον καλύτερα επανατοποθέτηση) ή αφαίρεση τμήματος της μηχανής για να πάει προς επιδιόρθωση ???

Αυτό που σίγουρα πάντως γνωρίζουμε, είναι ότι για να γίνει αυτή η δουλειά, το πλοίο γύρισε σε πλαγιοδέτηση στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας (σπάνιο θέαμα), όπως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε και από την χθεσινή μου φωτό.

IMG_0115.jpg
_11/08/2018_

----------


## Apostolos

As per MARPOL annex VI regulations

----------


## ancd

> Κάπως ...τηλεγραφικά τα αναφέρει ο φίλος σου Παντελή !!! Τι σημαίνει "Κ/Μ" (συγγνώμη αλλά δηλώνω άσχετος), και είναι πράγματι τοποθέτηση (ή μάλλον καλύτερα επανατοποθέτηση) ή αφαίρεση τμήματος της μηχανής για να πάει προς επιδιόρθωση ???
> 
> Αυτό που σίγουρα πάντως γνωρίζουμε, είναι ότι για να γίνει αυτή η δουλειά, το πλοίο γύρισε σε πλαγιοδέτηση στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας (σπάνιο θέαμα), όπως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε και από την χθεσινή μου φωτό.
> 
> IMG_0115.jpg
> _11/08/2018_


Εγκυκλοπαίδιακα το Κ/Μ σημαίνει Κύρια Μηχανή. Μπορείς επίσης να το δεις και έτσι, M/E που σημαίνει Main Engine  στα Αγγλικά! 
Η εργασία χρειάζεται ξήλωμα όλη η μηχανή και αντικατάσταση του τμήματος που έχει χαλάσει. Εργασία ζόρικη λόγω της έλλειψης χώρου στο μηχανοστάσιο αυτού του πλοίου. Όποιος έχει δουλέψει σε αυτα τα In Cat καταλαβαίνει!
Για την ιστορία το Champion Jet 2 που έκανε την ίδια εργασία τον Μάιο δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνει πλαγιοδετηση! Αλλά τώρα μου φαίνεται πιο ασφαλής η εργασία!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου ancd για την κατατοπιστική απάντηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ .....προφανώς για δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πήγε απ' ευθείας Σαντορίνη και τώρα οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι φορτώνει για Ηράκλειο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## leo85

Σε χθεσινή φωτογραφία στον Ν.Μ.Δ.

Caldera-vista-18-08-2018.jpg

18-08-2018.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ CALDERA VISTA ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ* kaipou theos  Σεπτεμβρίου 19, 2018  Πλοία

Οι καιρικές συνθήκες αυτές τις ημέρες δεν ήταν και πολύ …φιλικές με τα πλοία και τους ταξιδιώτες. Με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε είτε αδυναμία προσέγγισης στα λιμάνια όπως συνέβη χθες με το Andros Jet που δεν έπιασε τη Φολέγανδρο είτε το Caldera Vista το οποίο σήμερα προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της Νάξου…


 Η πρόσκρουση σημειώθηκε στη διάρκεια της επίσκεψης του ταχύπλου στις 1.11 λεπτά προερχόμενο από Ηράκλειο – Σαντορίνη – Ιο και είχε προορισμό εκτός από τη Νάξο και τη Μύκονο… Όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες γίνεται αυτή την ώρα ο έλεγχος από τον επιθεωρητή και ενδεχομένως σε λίγη ώρα θα φύγει… Και οι επιβαίνοντες στο πλοίο απλά κάνουν υπομονή…
Πηγή naxospress.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Caldera Vista τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του και ήδη βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας για την ετήσια ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Caldera Vista φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στη δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

CALDERA-VISTA-28-27-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Caldera Vista* εχθές ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας για την συντήρηση του, απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια.

CALDERA-VISTA-31-24-04-2019.jpg

----------


## express adonis

Χτες ηταν στην ραφηνα και εφυγε στις 21:15...σημερα εκπεμπει σαν "μαστερ τζετ"...αυτο του το καυσαεριο ειναι επικο...να δενεις και να λυνεις καβους με ντουμανια..ε ρε πληρωμα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χτες ηταν στην ραφηνα και εφυγε στις 21:15...σημερα εκπεμπει σαν "μαστερ τζετ"...αυτο του το καυσαεριο ειναι επικο...να δενεις και να λυνεις καβους με ντουμανια..ε ρε πληρωμα...


Δεν έχουν αλλάξει το όνομα στη συσκευή.
Αυτά της Incat με τον Ηλιόπουλο βγάζουν πολύ ντουμάνι.

----------


## express adonis

> Δεν έχουν αλλάξει το όνομα στη συσκευή.
> Αυτά της Incat με τον Ηλιόπουλο βγάζουν πολύ ντουμάνι.


¨αλλαξε παλι σε καλντερα βιστα :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Caldera Vista εκμεταλλευόμενο την πολύωρη παραμονή που έχει στη Σαντορίνη κάθε Τρίτη και Σάββατο θα εκτελέσει έκτακτο τοπικό δρομολόγιο για Ανάφη με σκοπό την κάλυψη των συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών που έχουν προκύψει απ' την απρόσμενη αποχώρηση του Aqua Jewel. Αναλυτικά: 

Σάββατο 15/6 και Τρίτη 18/6: Σαντορίνη (14:45) - Ανάφη (15:30 - 15:40) - Σαντορίνη (16:25)

----------


## pantelis2009

*F/B AQUA BLUE & HSC CALDERA VISTA : ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΥΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ*





September 1, 2019






Αύριο τελικά και όχι την Τρίτη θα μετακινηθούν στην ηπειρωτική χώρα  πρόσφυγες και μετανάστες που έχουν πριν από τον Ιούλιο στα χέρια τους τα χαρτιά άρσης του γεωγραφικού περιορισμού και ανήκουν σε ευάλωτες ομάδες πληθυσμού.

Ενώ αρχικά είχε προγραμματιστεί οι μετακινήσεις 1000ων ανθρώπων  να γίνουν την Τρίτη με πλοία του πολεμικού ναυτικού, η απόφαση άλλαξε και οι άνθρωποι θα αναχωρήσουν αύριο με ναυλωμένα πλοία.

Αύριο το πρωί θα αναχωρήσουν δύο πλοία της εταιρίας SEAJETS που ναύλωσε το υπουργείο προστασίας του πολίτη και συγκεκριμένα το πλοίο  CALDERA VISTA με 640 πρόσφυγες που θα αναχωρήσει το πρωί και το  AQUA BLUE που θα φύγει το μεσημέρι , με προορισμό τη Θεσσαλονίκη όπου οι πρόσφυγες θα μεταφερθούν στη Νέα Καβάλα, κοντά στο Κιλκίς.

Οι εργαζόμενοι στο ΚΥΤ εργάζονται νυχθημερόν  για να εντοπίσουν, να ενημερώσουν τους μετακινούμενους και να ετοιμάσουν τις μετακινήσεις  που σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό του υπουργείου είναι να φύγουν 1500 άνθρωποι.

Την ίδια ώρα προσπαθούν να τακτοποιήσουν μέσα και έξω από το ΚΥΤ τις νέες αφίξεις, λιγότερες μεν από τους 546 ανθρώπους που έφτασαν μόνο την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα , αλλά που λόγω έλλειψης πια χώρου , προκαλεί πρόβλημα η παραλαβή και καταγραφή των ανθρώπων αυτών.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

⛴ *H/S/C "CALDERA VISTA"*

*Εν πλω [στη παρθενική του;; θα δείξει], εμφάνισή του στο  
**📍**Θερμαϊκό Κόλπο λίγο πριν την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης σήμερα το απόγευμα.*

Εν όψη πολλών αφίξεων μεταναστών από Τουρκία στη Μυτιλήνη, ενδεχομένως να έχουμε κι άλλες αφίξεις στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Θα δείξει στο μέλλον....

DSC_0039HscCalderaVista_Ps - anevasa Shiptrains+Shiptravelers.jpg

----------


## ancd

> .....Εν όψη πολλών αφίξεων μεταναστών από Τουρκία στη Μυτιλήνη, ενδεχομένως να έχουμε κι άλλες αφίξεις στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Θα δείξει στο μέλλον....
> 
> DSC_0039HscCalderaVista_Ps - anevasa Shiptrains+Shiptravelers.jpg


Να γράφουμε σωστά τα πράγματα φίλε Akis: "Εν όψη πολλών αφίξεων* λαθρομεταναστών* από Τουρκία στη Μυτιλήνη!"
Περιμένουμε πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ από την συμπρωτεύουσα!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Να γράφουμε σωστά τα πράγματα φίλε Akis: "Εν όψη πολλών αφίξεων* λαθρομεταναστών* από Τουρκία στη Μυτιλήνη!"
> Περιμένουμε πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ από την συμπρωτεύουσα!


Το πλοίο το φωτογράφισα, όπως και τους επιβάτες του, οι οποίοι όλοι τους είχαν χαρτιά. 
Αλλά σε έπιανε ένα ψυχοπλάκωμα βλέποντας τα μικρά παιδιά με τα αθώα βλέμματα και χαμόγελα να ποζάρουν μπροστά στις φωτογραφικές μηχανές των δημοσιογράφων και να σου έρχεται να δείρεις τους λιμενικούς ακούγοντάς τους να λένε "πάρτε άδεια από τους γονείς για να τα φωτογραφίσετε τα μικρά παιδιά".

----------


## ancd

> Το πλοίο το φωτογράφισα, όπως και τους επιβάτες του, οι οποίοι όλοι τους είχαν χαρτιά....


Αυτό δεν αναιρει το ότι μπήκαν στην χώρα μας*"λαθραία"* και όχι από την νόμιμη οδό!
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με το πλοίο!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πάρε άλλη μία..........με τα "σαγόνια του καρχαρία"..........
DSC_0053HscCalderaVista - anevasa Nautilia.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σκάφος έφυγε κατά τις 20.30 από
Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά από 12ωρο ταξίδι
με ταχύτητες γύρω στα 30knots
έφτασε στο Ηράκλειο...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το ότι θα το έβλεπα και στη Θεσσαλονίκη έστω για να φέρει μετανάστες, ομολογώ ότι δε το περίμενα. 
Γι'αυτό και το έβγαλα όσες περισσότερες φωτογραφίες μπόρεσα και μου το επέτρεψε η μορφολογία του λιμανιού μας.
🔛Πάντως για το καλοκαιρινό δρομολόγιο 
Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες είναι ότι πρέπει.
⛴ H/S/C "CALDERA VISTA" 
DSC_0058HscCalderaVista_Ps - anevasa Shiptrains+Shiptravelers.jpg

----------


## ancd

Το πλοίο για όλες τις γραμμές έχει γίνει φέτος το ταχύπλοο! Από Κρήτη - Κυκλάδες, βρέθηκε να κάνει ενδοκυκλαδικα στο κενό που άφησε το Aqua Jewel, ακόμα να μεταφέρει μέχρι και λαθρομετανάστες από Μυτιλήνη για Θεσσαλονίκη! Σήμερα κάνει το δρομολόγιο του Sifnos Jet Πειραιά - Δυτ. Κυκλάδες - Σαντορίνη. Για να δούμε ποια άλλη γραμμή θα κάνει μέχρι να τελειώσει την σεζόν του!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα τελειώσει η σεζόν του, ή θα το δούμε κι αυτό σε καμιά Σαμοθράκη ??
Ή μήπως θα το ξαναδούμε να φέρνει λαθρο-μετανάστες στη Θεσσαλονίκη αφού οι ροές από Τουρκία αυξάνονται πάλι ??
Ότι και να γίνει, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όσο μου το επέτρεψε η μορφολογία του λιμανιού το έβγαλα αρκετές φωτογραφίες...
Άλλη μία κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι της πόλης μας ερχόμενο από Μυτιλήνη...
DSC_0066HscCalderaVista_Ps - anevasa Shiptrains + Shiptravelers.jpg

----------


## ancd

Να ανταποδώσω και γω μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον φίλο Akis.
20190916_160220.jpg
*Πειραιάς 16/09/2019*

Άλλη μια προσέγγιση του πλοίου, σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, προερχόμενο από Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη - Μήλο - Σίφνο. Δεν νομίζω να τελειώνει η σεζόν του ακόμα, γιατί απ έξω περίμεναν δύο βυτια για πετρελαιυση. Μήπως ήρθε να καλύψει το κενό του Α. Κοραή? Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωωωω ευχαριστώ!!!
Ανταποδίδω με μία ακόμη από τη πρωτεύουσα της Μακεδονίας τη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC_0086HscCalderaVista - ανέβασα Shiptrains + Shiptravelers.jpg

Ελπίζω να το ξαναδούμε, ή έστω να δούμε κάποιο άλλο παρόμοιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, συνδέοντάς την με τις Σποράδες.
Ένα τέτοιο ταχύπλοο είναι το ιδανικότερο!

----------


## ancd

Ετσι με τα ντουμανια των μηχανών! 
Θυμάμαι όταν φτάναμε Ηράκλειο και έκοβε, έμπαινε όλη η κάπνα στο γκαράζ και ήταν σαν να έκαναν άσκηση τα Ο.Υ.Κ.!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια επιτυχημένη σεζόν έφτασε στο τέλος της για το* Caldera Vista* της εταιρείας *Sea Jet*. Αφού έφτασε στον Πειραιά και ξεφόρτωσε πήγε στο *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* για την Χειμερινή του ακινησία. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή ξεκούραση στο πλήρωμα και καλή συνέχεια.

CALDERA-VISTA-32-14-10-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

... ενεργοποιείται στη θέση του Androsjet...
https://cyclades24.gr/2020/07/to-cal...ou-andros-jet/

----------


## Amorgos66

> ... ενεργοποιείται στη θέση του Androsjet...
> https://cyclades24.gr/2020/07/to-cal...ou-andros-jet/


...βρίσκεται ήδη στη Σύρο για να μπεί στα επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικα...

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...βρίσκεται ήδη στη Σύρο για να μπεί στα επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικα...


...και μάλιστα μπήκε ήδη κάνοντας έστω και καθυστερημένα το δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας για Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες...
Μη χάσουμε την επιδότηση...

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε μια αναχώρηση απο το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης.

DSCN2518.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άφιξη του Caldera Vista στο λιμάνι της Νάξου.

DSCN6839.jpg DSCN6843.jpg DSCN6850.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το σινιάλο της Seajets απ' το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα ταξιδεύει και στα νερά των Βορείων Σποράδων!

Ο λόγος για την δρομολόγηση του Caldera Vista από 17/6 προς Σκιάθο, Σκόπελο & Αλόννησο με καθημερινές αναχωρήσεις από Βόλο και Μαντούδι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το σινιάλο της Seajets απ' το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα ταξιδεύει και στα νερά των Βορείων Σποράδων!
> 
> Ο λόγος για την δρομολόγηση του CALDERA VISTA από 17/6 προς Σκιάθο, Σκόπελο & Αλόννησο με καθημερινές αναχωρήσεις από Βόλο και Μαντούδι.


Βασικά το Caldera Vista έχει διαφορετικό σινιάλο που νομίζω οτι προέκυψε από την συνεργασία της Ση Τζετς με ταξιδιωτικό πρακτορείο της Κρήτης. Είναι και το μόνο από τα ταχύπλοα που δεν έχει το επίθεμα Jet.
Όπως και αν έχει η Ση Τζετς επεκτείνεται και φαίνεται οτι και το CALDERA VISTA δεν θα είναι το μόνο ταχύπλοο της εταιρίας στις Σποράδες μιας και οι προδιαγραφές για την επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες ταιριάζουν "γάντι" σε νεοαποκτηθέν σκάφος της.

----------


## vazelo

Ενω τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχαν ανεβασει δρομολογια Βολος- Σποραδες, τωρα τα εχουν αποσυρει..

----------


## Amorgos66

...η μεγάλη επιστροφή....!!
https://www.naxospress.gr/arthro/akt...-caldera-vista

----------


## thanos75

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα είναι δύσκολο το εγχείρημα της Καρύστου

----------


## Amorgos66

...στην πρώτη του απόπειρα σήμερα να πιάσει Κάρυστο,δεν μπόρεσε και αναγκάστηκε να πάει στο Μαρμάρι,όπου και εκεί δυσκολεύτηκε να πιάσει...!!
¶γνωστο το μέλλον της προσέγγισης στην Κάρυστο ..

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα είναι δύσκολο το εγχείρημα της Καρύστου


Υπάρχει θέμα με τα αβαθή στην Κάρυστο. Για εμενα το ερώτημα είναι γιατι επιμένουν στην προσεγγιση εκεί ενώ υπάρχει δίπλα λειτουργικό λιμάνι...

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> ενώ υπάρχει δίπλα λειτουργικό λιμάνι...


Ποιό εννοείτε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιό εννοείτε;


Το Μαρμάρι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει θέμα με τα αβαθή στην Κάρυστο. Για εμενα το ερώτημα είναι γιατι επιμένουν στην προσεγγιση εκεί ενώ υπάρχει δίπλα λειτουργικό λιμάνι...


Σίγουρα υπεισέρχεται ο τοπικισμός.

----------


## vassilisgok

Παραθέτω από τοπική σελίδα που βρίθει ειδήσεων για το θέμα. Ισχύει το ότι πέρυσι είχε κάνει δοκιμαστικό το paros jet & μπήκε κανονικά;

http://www.ikarystos.gr/2021/08/blog-post_20.html?m=1

----------


## rafina-lines

> Ισχύει το ότι πέρυσι είχε κάνει δοκιμαστικό το paros jet & μπήκε κανονικά;
> 
> http://www.ikarystos.gr/2021/08/blog-post_20.html?m=1


Ισχύει το ότι το PAROS είχε κάνει δοκιμαστικό στην Κάρυστο πρόπερσι, όχι πέρσι, αλλά δεν ισχύει το δεύτερο! Το ταχύπλοο δεν κατάφερε να δέσει στο λιμάνι και να ακουμπήσει καταπέλτη. Στη θέση που ήταν να προσδέσει υπήρχε καταμεσίς εκεί στο ντόκο μια κολώνα για φως(!!!!) και δεξιά - αριστερά υπήρχαν τόσα ψαράδικα που με πολύ δυσκολία χωρούσε το πλάτος του χωρίς να γίνει ζημιά. Κατά συνέπεια μετά από λίγο πήρε πάνω καταπέλτη και ξανάφυγε.

----------


## Amorgos66

Το Καλντερα Βίστα δεν μακροημέρευσε στα ενδοκυκλαδικά που ανέλαβε...
Έκανε δεν έκανε δύο δρομολόγιο και αποσύρθηκε στη Χαλκίδα λόγω βλάβης...
Υποτίθεται ότι το Σίφνος Τζετ το αντικαθιστά...
Οι προϋποθέσεις του διαγωνισμού έχουν πάει περίπατο από χρόνια ..

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικες φώτο από το πλοίο σε ένα από τα,επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολόγια του. 

20220912_111211.jpg 20220912_115318.jpg 20220912_141558.jpg

Καθαρό και με εξυπηρετικό πλήρωμα... αλλά πλήρως αναξιόπιστο στα ωράρια του. Στο συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι η καθυστέρηση ξεπέρασε την μιάμιση ώρα... Δεδομένου ότι ταξιδεύει με περίπου 20-24 κόμβους αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν "άνοιξε " για να καλύψει κάπως την καθυστέρηση που άρχιζε να δημιουργείται από τα πρώτα λιμάνια.  Δεν είναι ικανό να πάει παραπάνω από 24 κόμβους  ή αποτελεί επιλογή της,εταιρίας του για να μην καίει? Ή ακόμη χειρότερα για να μην το προτιμούν οι ταξιδιώτες και να καταλήγουν στα πιο ακριβά ταχύπλοα της? 
Σημειώνω ότι τα δρομολόγια του ανεβαίνουν στο σύστημα λίγες μέρες πριν προφανώς για να μην τα βλέπουν πολλοί και να επιλέγουν τα πιο ακριβά. Το ΥπουργειΜο φυσικά αδιαφορεί για αυτήν την κατάσταση. 
Τέλος,  μου έκανε εντύπωση το ποσό αργά έστρεψε για να δέσει.

----------

